# Help... Lots of smelly brown water vomit



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I am 3.5 hours away from home, so I called the local emerge vet and no answer all 4 times... He has Popped 2x today all normal and hard but he has vomited 6 times since this morning at 7am. However the last two at 8 and 930 have been really brown stinky water with some of his raw chicken breakfast. He refused dinner tonight which is not like him. 

Please help


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

It's jaxson that's sick btw... Cooper is fine


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there any other emergency vet somewhat near you that might be open? It sounds like he has symptoms that I would take very very seriously.....

Is it possible he ingested a foreign object?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The brown liquid can be bile. I googled the brown liquid part for dogs and I got:

Vomit may contain: food in various stages of digestion, bile (a brown, green, or yellow-colored, rather sticky liquid).

However, having said that. I would take him to the emergency vet since it's not normal to vomit so often and he can dehydrate. I don't want to guess what it is because I have not experienced refusal of food with vomiting, I have had one incident with refusal of food and water and no vomiting with my Golden.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He'd be able to take kaopectate, pepcid or pepto bismal to help with his tummy until you can get a vet on the phone. I don't remember the exact dosage, so hopefully someone else will chime in. Enzo will frequently throw up yellow or brown liquid if his tummy gets to close to empty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is Jaxson's stomach tense and tight? Does he seem to hurt (walking hunch backed)? Are his gums pink?

I didn't check to see if you were logged on when I posted.

Vomiting that much/often is not a good sign. If his abdomen is tense it could be pancreatitis and immediate vet attention is necessary. I am not familiar with blockages, but it might be something along those lines too. Copper was a senior, but he had pancreatitis twice and it almost killed him both times.

I hope Jaxson jsut has an irritated stomach and gets better fast.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We just went through a foreign body obstruction with Brady. The first few days his vomit was brown, and he stopped eating, after that it was foamy and bile.

My recommendation is that if the vet suspects obstruction and the x-rays don't really show anything, request an ultrasound.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope you have found an emergency vet now. If not would your local vet at home have any contacts in the area you are at to phone? Your local vet may also be able to give you some advice in the meantime whilst you try to track down a vet where you are.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How is Jaxson this morning? Poor guy - I hope you found a vet. With that much vomiting, dehydration is a definite concern, on top of whatever is causing the illness.

You mentioned raw chicken - could there have been bacteria that made him sick? I really hope he's okay - will watch for an update..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no, poor boy. I think you definitely need to get him to a vet asap if this is still going on. Any updates? Good luck! I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Talked to a vet at 230am after jaxson was sick again. He said to watch him for dehydration, but he was a two hour drive. We have been giving him a little water at a time but he is laying down in the yard and refusing to eat, even beef which he loves. We are going to try the local vet here again but being a holiday I don't know how much luck we will have. Hopefully this will pass soon, he loves being up north to run and swim and he hasn't moved more then 10 feet from us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you can't get into the local vet today, and he is still sick, I would make the 2 hour drive to the vet you spoke with last night.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would definately get to the vet something is not right hope he gets better soon, keep updates


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> If you can't get into the local vet today, and he is still sick, I would make the 2 hour drive to the vet you spoke with last night.


Definitely. You've got a sick boy, and a long weekend. Not a good combination. Prayers raised that it's nothing major. :crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> If you can't get into the local vet today, and he is still sick, I would make the 2 hour drive to the vet you spoke with last night.


I totally agree. Once the holiday weekend starts, it might even be harder to find a vet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm worried that he has a blockage. Fingers crossed that you can get him in ASAP.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I'm worried that he has a blockage. Fingers crossed that you can get him in ASAP.


I'm worried that he does too. Hopefully you can get him in asap.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He definitely needs to be seen asap.

These things can go bad, fast. I also fear blockage.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I totally agree. Once the holiday weekend starts, it might even be harder to find a vet.


:It's only a holiday in the U.S.!: But agreed that it will be harder to find a vet on the weekend. He needs to be seen ASAP, he sounds like a very sick dog. I wouldn't try to feed him anymore-it will just come back up. Wait until he hasn't vomited for at least 12 hours before trying food again. Do try to give him small bits of water frequently. If he vomits the water back up or if he refuses water, drive him the 2 hours to the vet!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

IowaGold said:


> :It's only a holiday in the U.S.!: But agreed that it will be harder to find a vet on the weekend. He needs to be seen ASAP, he sounds like a very sick dog. I wouldn't try to feed him anymore-it will just come back up. Wait until he hasn't vomited for at least 12 hours before trying food again. Do try to give him small bits of water frequently. If he vomits the water back up or if he refuses water, drive him the 2 hours to the vet!


I was going to mention this..no food..give his tummy a rest. We usually say no food or water for first 12 hours then start with water and if vomits that he needs to be seen!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaxson is feeling a lot better, he perked up around 8, running and barking for his dinner. It was hard being so far from home but he seems to be back to him self. He ate a little beef and potato. Went for a small swim, which he loved. I am happy to see him back to himself but will keep an eye on him. Were off to see fireworks now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear he is better, just keep an eye on him and make sure he has a good bowel movement.

When Brady was sick, he still acted like a normal dog - even on day 7, but only ate that one day, and I knew he wasn't "right".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MyJaxson said:


> Jaxson is feeling a lot better, he perked up around 8, running and barking for his dinner. It was hard being so far from home but he seems to be back to him self. He ate a little beef and potato. Went for a small swim, which he loved. I am happy to see him back to himself but will keep an eye on him. Were off to see fireworks now.


Glad he's feeling better. I was worried, too, that you wouldn't be able to find a vet Friday. What is it with holiday weekends and sick pups?? The sickest my dog ever got - threw up 16 times, diarrhea 6 times and eventually blood in it - was Victoria Day weekend! Thank goodness for the ERVet here in Toronto!

So glad it didn't come to that with Jaxson. Happy belated Canada Day! :wavey:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help. I am glad to see he is doing better and earring and acting his normal energetic self. I will watch for a poop today, we are heading home a day early from our trip so he can get a good night sleep and be in familiar territory.

He had a nice dip in a shallow lake before leaving and even got to go on his first boat ride, but I did t have the camera with me


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myjaxon*

MYJAXON

So glad that Jaxon was doing better. Could something in the lake have made him sick?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Jaxson is feeling better!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear he is better and just in time for the Canada day celebrations!


----------

